# Help Please >.<



## foeslayr (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm a student in High School currently living in Southern California. I've always loved cooking and do alot "entertaining" if you will and also just cook for fun. The problem is that I want to advance beyond the basics and I don't exactly know how. I know I can't do apprenticeships since I don't have that kind of devoted time(that is where you go full-time right?), and I don't think internships really apply. I wanted to find a Culinary School here to go to, but I really want to do something where I am able to learn on a regular basis, maybe in a small class setting, or large is fine also. Sorry I know it's alot of talking >.<

So Basically the question water downs to...[ What should I do, and a rough suggestion of where should I go to learn new things? I'm always willing to work my way up for free as always] 
Thanks!


----------



## jerryg (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd suggest you find a restaurant to work in for a while.

Loving to cook and cooking for a living can be two different things. Spend some time in a busy kitchen before you spend time and money.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Foe-
If you are interested in advancing your culinary education after high school, start doing your research now. Locate culinary schools in your area (there are many in So Cal), gather info- what type of program- degree, culinary arts, culinary management, etc..., Find out tuition costs, hours and classes required, etc. Then, just as you would do with any college, go visit the school, take a tour, meet people, check it out- see if it's right for you. Good Luck!


----------



## foeslayr (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I actually have questions for both of you if you ever see this thread again, but JerryG you seem like you have some experience since you are a line cook. Is it very tiring? It's not like I mind tired..ness >.< But I don't know if I really plan to cook, it's not part of my..family's idea, and I don't think I would get support for going into Culinary Arts as a major. But thanks for the restaurant tip. Do I just go and ask? Sorry if it sounds weird.

And thanks Jayme  I will certainly do all that if my parents ever decide to change their mind about my profession, haha.

But I was also wondering is there something that goes other than restaurants? I will start asking around, but I wanted to take something formal almost, like a class. Is there anything out of personal experience that is not like Junior College Cul Classes?

Also do restaurants normally accept apprentice like positions?


----------



## jerryg (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it tiring? When you're slammed for hours on end and all you can think of is pushing food through the window, yes it's tiring. But it's rewarding too (for me). When a customer passes back compliments it make my evening.

And a small restaurant is a great learning experience. In our, everybody does everything. Prep, cooking, serving, handling the till. While a school will show you how to cook, experience will tell you if you really want to cook.

As for restaurants accepting appretice like positions. Probably not, but they're always in need of dishwashers, prep people, servers. Summers coming. Ask around. Spend a summer working. Then come back and tell us if you still want to cook for a living.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Foe-
If you just want to expand your skills, but not necessarily looking for a career, (there are many more careers in culinary besides just "a chef") there are many schools, organic grocery stores, and stores (Sonoma-Williams, for one) that offer community classes (usually evenings or saturdays) . Some are free some are cost- check around. As far as restaurants go, it never hurts to try- go in during a slow time and speak with the chef- see if they will let you work part time, either volunteer or for pay. Like previous posts have said- tell them why you are there and what you want to accomplish. Whether it is professionally or recreationally, you will find your place in the culinary world.


----------

